# brackish water plants???



## TheAquaticPhoen (May 27, 2015)

Hey guys are there any brackish water plant species available in the trade. I'd like to start a brackish water planted tank. I want to house some bumble bee gobies. dragon gobies and possibly a few peaceful brackish water species. Any help is appreciated. Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

anacharis, anubias, hornwort, java fern , water sprite. according to http://www.liveaquaria.com/PIC/article.cfm?aid=29


----------



## TheAquaticPhoen (May 27, 2015)

Thanks bv77. Guess I'm going to have to start a small planted fw aquarium first and gradually increase the salinity to my desired parameters as not to stress the plants. The girlfriend is gonna love another tank in the house  haha


----------

